# New Member From Nj



## pebbles (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello everyone. As some of you have already read, I posted on the for sale board looking for an outback. I found one in NH, egregg57 and Wolfwood made the out of state purchase soooo smooth. We camped at Wolfwood (heavenly) for two nights and then moved to Pine Acres in NH for another three. Returned home for two days loaded up and then spent this weekend at a campground near us called Pleasant Acres. We had a ball!! I love my new to me 2005 26rs!!!!!







I am looking forward to getting to know all of you.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah, she sounds nice doesn't she?







But let me tell you what! Don't be fooled! She's another Wolfwood folks!







DH has his hands full! God bless ya Greg. Hang in there buddy!

But seriously......Welcome aboard!! Pebbles and DH have a great family! And are one of the few members that have actually overnighted at Wolfwood!

Ya see Wolfie..that National Outback Rally Headquarters wasn't too far off the mark ehh??!!!

Welcome welcome welcome Pebbles!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Ya see Wolfie..that National Outback Rally Headquarters wasn't too far off the mark ehh??!!!


The idea was awesome - seems it was the designers/builders who may have been out of their mindsoff their mark ...at least, that's what the repair guy for the neighbor's house said









It was great to meet you, Judi, Greg (& Clan)!!! Glad to hear your 2nd Maiden Voyage (is that possible?) went so well. Sure hope you'll come back!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

on your 26rs!!

Enjoy!


----------



## pebbles (Jun 13, 2007)

[quote name='egregg57' date='Jul 9 2007, 09:00 AM' post='229078']
Yeah, she sounds nice doesn't she?







But let me tell you what! Don't be fooled! She's another Wolfwood folks!
















Oh, so you wait until you think I am out of striking distance. ..........just wait........










DH has his hands full! God bless ya Greg. Hang in there buddy!

Greg is the luckiest man in the world..







just ask him.....
















But seriously......Welcome aboard!! Pebbles and DH have a great family! And are one of the few members that have actually overnighted at Wolfwood!

Thanks Eric, for everything. It was great meeting you and someday I hope to meet
that wonderful woman that keeps you in line.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

pebbles,

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the 26rs.

Happy camping and post often!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

pebbles said:


> Yeah, she sounds nice doesn't she?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to have you pebbles, but I hate to tell you. I don't think there is a woman alive that could keep Eric in line!

Darlene


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome Pebbles.......I guess I will keep my comments nice, she lives too close to me







Looking forward to meeting the family









John


----------



## pebbles (Jun 13, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> Welcome Pebbles.......I guess I will keep my comments nice, she lives too close to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Within striking distance!







But no need to worry, I am very sweet.....Eric causes his own problems.

Thanks for the welcome everyone!!!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

pebbles said:


> Welcome Pebbles.......I guess I will keep my comments nice, she lives too close to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Within striking distance!







But no need to worry, I am very sweet.....Eric causes his own problems.

Thanks for the welcome everyone!!!!!
[/quote]








Whatever!!!!!! Sheesh! Judi's...there all alike!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Uh oh, their ganging up on you







.....LOL

Uh oh, their ganging up on you







.....LOL


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Whatever!!!!!! Sheesh! Judi's...there all alike!


(There? Where?)

Yes, THEY are!

....and the world is a better place for it!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very happy that you were able to find one so quickly & with the help of Fellow Outbacker's ....how cool is that!









What did you think about Pleasant Arces, was it a nice cg?

Tami


----------



## pebbles (Jun 13, 2007)

RizFam said:


> Very happy that you were able to find one so quickly & with the help of Fellow Outbacker's ....how cool is that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My daughter loved it, (she is an animal lover) the owners are very friendly and it is clean. I wouldn't want to spend a week there (sites are extremely close together) but a weekend was good.


----------

